# What's been going on in my world. Warning long post !!



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm hoping to be coming here more often now that things have settled a bit. 

After Den passed away my world was turned upside down! My wonderful kids never left my side.I'm so blessed to have them. 

I sold my house and my son's condo and my daughter sold her home as well.Putting three properties for sale at the same time is insane,but we did it. 
Thanks to God mine sold to the first people who saw it, my daughter's and sons properties had multiple offers. 
We then had the inspections(for all three) and remedies for all three! Appointments after appointments! We got through it,again thanking God. 

We moved into a large 5 level 5 bedroom home .Everyone has their own space and I have a floor for my childcare. 

A couple of weeks or so after we moved in my grandson had a nervous breakdown. He jumped out of my son's moving car into traffic. 
The doctors aren't sure what happened or triggered it.He was hospitalized for a week or so and no clear diagnosis was given. 
My barking dogs would make him become very agitated.The dogs could sense the tension and would bark more or shake.
I contacted Dewey's breeder and Susan (Tyler's mom) with the intent to rehome him. I wanted what was best for Dewey,but I knew that my grandson needed me as well. 
I prayed so hard! I wanted my grandson well again to the happy go lucky person that he was and I wanted to keep my dogs!!!That was killing me!! 

Well it's been a couple weeks and I'm happy to say that Chase has been acting like his old-self. The dogs sense it and are happy and back to their selves too. 

Boy life is difficult sometimes but God always helps me through it. 

I'm happy to be back and welcome to all new members that have joined!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I was just thinking about you the other day. I know how you felt. Glad all is working out now. This being alone is just a process we have to learn to live with. God bless you , your family and you pups. Hugs from Belle and Petey.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Wow Deb, you have really been through a nightmare. Thank God it is finally easing and you are able to find some peace. It would have been devastating to have to give up Dewey. Thank goodness it didn't come to that and your Grandson is on the road to recovery. Prayers for you and your family. I've missed seeing you here.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Deb, a lot has been going on as you said. I'm so sorry about your Grandson, I believe my nephew went thru something similar last year (I was on the sidelines and don't have all the details) in any case it's so upsetting and I'm glad things are better now. You must have been heartbroken to think of rehoming Dewey.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Deb, you know you are always on my heart & in my prayers! I am so happy you are able to come back---we have sorely missed you. 
I know how hard it is to confront depression in one we love. It seems so unfair & overwhelming. I am asking God to be your rock & that you would know His sweet presence in the midst of the storms. Just hold tightly & the fog will clear w/time. 
You are very precious to me. I am so glad Dewey is still w/you---that would be heart-breaking on top of everything else.
Big hugs.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Deb, I've been thinking about you and wondering how you are doing. I'm glad your family is there for each other and that things are getting better. Praying your grandson continues to improve! Hugs to you!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What a wonderful surprise to see Deb posting again after her very sad loss of her Den and then all that has happened in her family since then. So glad that things worked out for everyone and especially happy to see that your GS is doing so much better and that you did not have to rehome Dewey!! I know that would have been heartbreaking to have to give that little rascal up. Please do post again Deb as I know I surely have as well as many others have missed you.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Deb, I'm so happy to see you back here. We have missed you so much. And of course totally understand your absence. 
I hate hearing how hard your life has been. But it sounds like things are mellowing out and you can find a natural rhythm again. The house sounds wonderful!
So glad to hear your grandson is better. I'm sure everything going on was just too much for him. Thankful that you didn't have to regime Dewey. 
Sending big hugs...


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Deb, I am happy to see you back and so sorry for everything this past year has thrown your way. I'm glad to hear things are starting to settle down for you now. Welcome back. :grouphug:


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

So happy to see your post and have you back on SM  . You are an incredibly strong woman of faith and I certainly admire your courage. Big hugs!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Debbie,

I have often thought about you and your family. The are called life-changing events for a reason - they effect us emotionally, financially, socially, physically. You have been through so very much. I am glad that you did not have to rehome Dewey, that would have added to your emotional stress. Don't forget your grandson has also experienced profound changes in his life.

Until my mother passed, I lived in a sort of multi-generational house. one grandmother stayed with us for a while; the other one lived next door. There is so much support in such a home. Splitting chores up and lean on each other. It really is the ideal family environment even with the tensions that can arise.

Wishing you the best - I know how much you miss Den - he was truly your other half.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm so glad to see you post. I, too, was thinking about you just this week.

Things have certainly been busy in your life. So many changes in such a short amount of time. You are resilient and I know Den is watching you from Heaven and is very proud of how you are leading your family during a difficult time.

Hugs to you as your move forward.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Welcome back, Debbie. You have been truly missed. 

I am sorry you have had to endure so much. I think of you often. In fact, every night I have been saying a little prayer for you ... that you will find peace and comfort ... and that you will feel Den's spirit there with you.

I am glad things are working out for your grandson. I don't know how old he is ... but, just losing his grandfather must have been very difficult for him. And, moving for anyone can be a huge adjustment, even if it is a happy move. 

I am happy that everything worked out in regard to Dewey, too. I can only imagine how much stress you went through worrying with what was the right thing to do for everyone. 

Your house sounds lovely. Wow ... five levels! Enjoy your new home!

Please give all the fluffs lots of hugs from me. Hugs for you, too, Debbie. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Madison's Mom said:


> I'm so glad to see you post. I, too, was thinking about you just this week.
> 
> Things have certainly been busy in your life. So many changes in such a short amount of time. You are resilient and I know Den is watching you from Heaven and is very proud of how you are leading your family during a difficult time.
> 
> Hugs to you as your move forward.


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Debbie, it's so good to her from you and see you posting. You've been missed. It sounds like you've been through some huge live changing events as if losing Den wasn't enough. I know how different one's life is after the loss of a spouse, and that's without throwing everything else you've gone through into the mix.

God has definitely been watching over you.

I'm so sorry to hear about your Grandson, but glad that he is doing better. How old is he?

And it's great that you didn't have to rehome Dewey. And you're lucky to have your children.

Sending prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My grandson , Chase just turned 21.He lived with my son ,but he was raised as a child at my house. His mom hasn't been in his life too much. He was a great kid with a dry sense of humor and always gives me a hand with projects and chores. 
He was really following the elections non stop and frankly I believe that a lot of what was going on in the media really bothered him. 
He is trying to decide about college (he's a smart kid) and what he wants to do with his life. 
We just spent the day together shopping for bed and bath items for his room.We both enjoyed it. 

Not only was I considering rehoming Dewey but Laurel and Hardy as well.
It was killing me,but I came home one day to find them shaking and Chase crying and yelling at them. 
I have no idea what happened to him but I pray that it's over now! 
Thanks for keeping me in your prayers ,I sure need them! 
I really miss my Den but I know that I can face whatever life has in store for me as long as I trust in God.He's my rock .


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> My grandson , Chase just turned 21.He lived with my son ,but he was raised as a child at my house. His mom hasn't been in his life too much. He was a great kid with a dry sense of humor and always gives me a hand with projects and chores.
> He was really following the elections non stop and frankly I believe that a lot of what was going on in the media really bothered him.
> He is trying to decide about college (he's a smart kid) and what he wants to do with his life.
> We just spent the day together shopping for bed and bath items for his room.We both enjoyed it.
> ...


Deb, your grandson was under so much pressure because of everything. Bless his heart. My granddaughter turned 21 yesterday. She is a tough cookie! The stress you and yours have been through is so hard. I happen to know a little about stress. It's a blessing when you get to a point that you know in your heart you can face what is in your future. Blessings.
My great nephew and Riley don't get along. I tried so many times but last year finally decided to take Riley to a friend's house when they visited. Memphis is afraid of Riley because of his reactions which cause fear aggression in Riley. What a mess. Anyway, love you, miss you and glad you're back home with us.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dear Deb -- I am so glad to read this post. When you reached out to me about Dewey, I was heartbroken imagining what you were going through. Knowing how much you adore all of your dogs, but also how hard it is to know one of your grandchildren was suffering so. I knew that you contacting me meant that you were in a very tough place. I also knew how you were afraid to come back to SM worried how people would judge you if you did have to rehome. I couldn't imagine your pain. I also would hope that they would have been supportive and not judgmental but one never knows. As you know, I reached out to one person who might have been able to help, but then I was going away to France for two weeks and you said you could wait. Tho I had very limited internet access, I did reach out to that person to see what was up and she told me it looked like you were working things out. 
And now I'm reading this...so glad. (Sorry I didn't reach out directly to you earlier. I got home Sunday, was so jet lagged and catching up on things and then slammed my forehead into my granite counter on Thursday so was dealing with that- luckily I'm okay). Anyway, I am so glad that things are looking up for Chase and all of you. That age can be a very hazardous one for a lot of young people. I hope that he continues to be his old self and hope he knows he can reach out to get help if he needs it. 
Welcome back, girlfriend. :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We've missed you and we're glad things are calming down some..All this turmoil is frightening for all of us and I'm sure hard on a young person wondering how on earth they will have a future..
It's so fortunate that all of you could find a place together,you all needed each other after so much loss.
Glad Dewey was able to stay too and all of you and fluffs are together.

Don't feel worried about thought of rehoming,sometimes things change and it's best for everyone.. It's a choice made out of love and wanting what best for those we love and we never judge that..We never know what changes will come.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Deb, I am so sorry to hear about your grandson and all that you have been going through. I am glad you did not have to re-home your babies, though I understand it would have been in their best interests at the time. You are a great Maltese mommy to be putting their needs first. I think we all would do the same at least I hope we would. 

I am glad that your grandson is doing better and will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.

Sending you hugs

Lynda


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Aw Deb I can so relate to what you have gone through. I also sold my place and my parents place at the same time and bought one home where I could help them and still have separate living areas. It is an extremely stressful thing to do. I believe the loss of a family member, and moving are in the top 5 most stressful things a human can go through. And it's hard on the furry family members as well. They are so in tune with us humans. Like you said, they can really pick up on our emotions. My Jett actually suffered from PTSD. It was a long road and a ton of work. But I've got my sweet boy back. He's still terrible with new dogs where he never had been before. And some men who have a certain look similar to the ones who were here during dad's funeral. 

I am one that believes when you add a furry family member, it's a life long commitment. And I have no use for those who get rid of their dogs, cats, etc... for matters of convenience. However, I also know that there are times when life is so painfully messy, that at those times the most loving thing is to find a better suited home. It is a selfless and extremely painful thing to do. You were looking out for what was best for not only your grandson, but your babies as well. Despite what the cost would have been to you. It was a loving and selfless thing to contemplate. Please...please let me know if things start to get too emotionally tense in your house again and it's effecting family members. Furry and non furry. There are so many holistic things to try. Sometimes it takes trying quite a few things, tweaking dosages and even layering or using a few in conjunction with each other. But I truly believe there would be a high likelihood that all could remain under one roof and live in harmony without the stress and anxiety you had described. With my mother's illness, there are times her moods can stress my dogs. I no longer have to worry about how this might effect their health or behavior because I have an arsenal of tools. I'll be happy to help if you should ever want it. :heart:

Welcome back! Today is my first day back in a very long time.

Edited to Add: And sometimes a prescription is what is needed. Jett was on Xanax short term while we were working with him. Just like humans, they may need a little extra help on occasion.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you thank you for your advice !!I never really considered a holistic approach to their moods concerning stress and tension. So far everyone seems normal,but I'll certainly get in touch with you if things don't continue getting better.. 
One thing that I was happy about was that none of my dogs lost their appetite.They continued eating right on schedule. Me on the other hand lost about 20 pounds. My doctor said that was ok but not to lose anymore. Losing weight was certainly not something that I planned to do.
Thanks again Crystal and everyone for welcoming me back !


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Deb I am sorry for your loss. I am so glad things have worked out for your furbabies and grandson!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Deborah I think of you and pray for you, your a dear friend, you have been through so very much. My prayer for you is to find peace during these times. I wish I lived closer, I would love to spend time with you, and to help you when you feel overwhelmed. I love you dear friend. One day at a time:wub:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Deb if I can be any help PM me as I am right down the street so to speak. Lot of open time now. Hugs


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Furbabies mom said:


> Thank you thank you for your advice !!I never really considered a holistic approach to their moods concerning stress and tension. So far everyone seems normal,but I'll certainly get in touch with you if things don't continue getting better..
> One thing that I was happy about was that none of my dogs lost their appetite.They continued eating right on schedule. Me on the other hand lost about 20 pounds. My doctor said that was ok but not to lose anymore. Losing weight was certainly not something that I planned to do.
> Thanks again Crystal and everyone for welcoming me back !


Any time I can help, I will. I'm just sorry someone didn't have the knowledge to suggest it to you earlier so you didn't have to go through the anguish of making that very difficult decision. 

And btw, I think I have found those 20 lbs you lost. I only wish I responded that way to stress and strong emotions. I'm an emotional eater and sadly, it's been an extremely emotional few years.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

jane and addison said:


> Deb if I can be any help PM me as I am right down the street so to speak. Lot of open time now. Hugs


Aww thank you .I know that you too have suffered a tremendous loss with losing Jane.Im so sorry .If I can be of any help to you also just let me know.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Deborah I think of you and pray for you, your a dear friend, you have been through so very much. My prayer for you is to find peace during these times. I wish I lived closer, I would love to spend time with you, and to help you when you feel overwhelmed. I love you dear friend. One day at a time:wub:


Thank you so much Paula. I too wished me lived closer …how wonderful that would be. 
Hugs and love to you!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Deb, I am so glad things have settled down for you. You certainly have had quite a journey. We all know you have the biggest heart and I am so happy your grandson is doing well.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Deb, I can't even imagine in my wildest imagination all the stress you have been through the past few years! And I am so happy and relieved that Dewey gets to stay home with his family!! :chili::aktion033:

I pray things keeps heading in the right direction, and that life is good once again for you.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Deb I am so happy to hear you are making it through all of this. I have been praying for you and your family.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Deb, it's so nice to see your back. I've missed you so much!
This past year has been such a sad one with so many losses. It's all so devastating, heartbreaking, painful. I admire your strength that was needed in such a very sad time. You are an amazing women.
I hope your grandson pulls through and is doing better. I'm sure the stress this past year has taken its toll on him. Hopefully in time, he will be back to himself. It's such a worry for everyone, I'm sure.
Well...at least Den and dear Carol are together now. Like I said to Carol, "they were too big for this world...they were born stars 🌟 and now they will shine amongst them"
xx


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Deb, I hope things are continuing to improve on the homefront.
Prayers and big hugs to you and your babies.
Life can be rewarding and devastating. We never know from day to day what we may face.
I pray for peace beyond understanding for you. 
Big hugs and Pooh kisses.


----------

